
Haunted by a Gene - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/10/health/huntingtons-disease-wexler.html
======
car
A really exiting small molecule drug has just been described, which, if this
holds up in human trials, could treat the root cause of Huntington’s disease.
Rather unexpected how this works, even in postmitotic tissue, like the brain.

[https://www.sickkids.ca/aboutsickkids/newsroom/past-
news/202...](https://www.sickkids.ca/aboutsickkids/newsroom/past-
news/2020/huntingtons-dna-repeat-mutations.html)

[https://resou.osaka-u.ac.jp/en/research/2020/20200215_1](https://resou.osaka-u.ac.jp/en/research/2020/20200215_1)

Review:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41588-020-0577-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41588-020-0577-6)

Publication:
[https://doi.org/10.1038/s41588-019-0575-8](https://doi.org/10.1038/s41588-019-0575-8)

(To read paywalled papers, sci-hub.tw is your friend, if substituted for
doi.org)

------
tectonic
> “Enjoy life while you can,” she advises. “Find what gives you some pleasure
> and go for it."

